# The Best Renders you have ever seen



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

After finding these I had to create this thread. What's the most realistic and beautiful render you've ever seen of any building. Here's my new favourite anyway of the Bahrain WTC:


Taken from here:
http://muharraqi-studios.com/wtc2006-new.html


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow!! Those renders are bleedin' incredible!!

I think the Minerva building in London has exceptionally good renders - look at the relections:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I was thinking of the US7 renders - but fcuk me nothing beats those first two renders for reality!

You'd think it was already built or summat...


----------



## Ian604 (Dec 22, 2005)

That's in-friggin-credible


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Those London ones are pretty great too, although not as good as the first ones


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

First ones are friggen amazing!


----------



## Natural Bahraini (Nov 17, 2005)

ahah yeh..Bahrain WTC should be pretty good! its going to be completed sumtime this summer..and just too add to those exceptional renders.here are more from Bahrain :0 

*Bahrain Bay * 









*Durrat Al Bahrain*








*Bahrain Financial Harbour*


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

malec said:


> Those London ones are pretty great too, although not as good as the first ones


Yeah - nothing beats the first ones you posted - I'm still taken a-back by how good they are. 

Top Class stuff


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Another one of the best renders I've ever seen:


----------



## Natural Bahraini (Nov 17, 2005)

There is one problem though..Bahrain comes out with great stuff (most of the time better then dubai) but they dont advertise well therefore dont get recognition..nevertheless hopefull things will change !


----------



## renderslave (Apr 4, 2006)

Natural Bahraini said:


> There is one problem though..Bahrain comes out with great stuff (most of the time better then dubai) but they dont advertise well therefore dont get recognition..nevertheless hopefull things will change !


Ya, just like Paris and Nikki Hilton!


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow......really great


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you for putting in that bit about "realistic".... usually the most beautiful
renderings bear little resemblence to the final product.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

All the renders showed in this thread look very realistic and can give an imagination of progect


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I think the first 3 are the most beautiful and the most realistic renders I've seen


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

Gotta be the Bishopsgate tower in London:










:cheers:


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

the most realistic:


----------



## renderslave (Apr 4, 2006)

Those are all awesome!
For all you renderlovers out there, these guys are one of my favourites...www.urbansimulations.com ...as far as arch. renders go...this means you, Malec!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Best thread ever - may it live long and prosperous!

These is my current favorites! :drool:


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

malec said:


> Those London ones are pretty great too, although not as good as the first ones


agree , the others doesn't even come close :eek2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Agreed, the London and UK renders always seem to be by far the best by a long way as there never seems to be a bad one.

Although the first render is quite stunning to :cheers1:


----------

